# New layaway 1911



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I picked out my new layaway gun. I ran into a 1911 series 70 stainless steel never fired. It was a display model shows some handling but not to bad. Looks mostly right on the end. No scratches other than really minor. It came with no box no manual nothing but the gun and one magazine.
Would it hard to polish out the scratches? Or would it show worse? I won't have my hands on this for a while.
I like that 10% down and 10% month. Doesn't seem to cramp my spending money this way and in few months I get a gun.

























No scratch from the take down pin -- I hate seeing one scratched there






--


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

She’s a beauty!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Keep the scratches, they show character and when showing it off someone might actually think you fire the darn thing.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Get it duracoated. I wouldn't worry about it if it was mine.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Using scotchbrite will get the scratches out. I used scotchbrite to get scratches out of a 6.5 Grendel barrel. It works. Nice 1911.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Love the Series 70 guns.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sweet.
There are many imitators, but you have the original 1911A1. Just like the guns that went to war for Uncle Sam.

Congratulations.


----------

